# Husky 150BT manual?



## lawnburner (Feb 15, 2006)

Does anyone have, or know where I can get an operator's manual and, or, illustrated parts manual for a 2008 Husqvarna 150BT power blower in .pdf? No luck at husky website. Trying to service neighbor's power blower. Thanks, Ron


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

you can use this link below to find your parts breakdown.
http://www.jackssmallengines.net/parts.asp

heres your link to get the owners manual
http://www.husqvarna.com/us/homeowner/support/download-manuals/?query=150&types=O


----------



## lawnburner (Feb 15, 2006)

*Thank You*

Both links work great. Thank you very much. I couldn't get the husky website to work before, but it works fine now. Thanks. Ron


----------

